# Where is the Atuki thread ?



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Just wondering where the Atuki thread has gone and the Raccoons worst damage done thread.

The last is the thread I was actually thinking of originally before editing.

I thought it was an exceptional well balanced thread that gave a real insight in to keeping a Raccoon and the potential dangers of keeping one.

I for one enjoyed reading it.

If it has disappeared here is a link to my thread on EKFabout our raccoons and the truth about keeping them from another keepers perspective.

• View topic - Kuckuniwi the Raccoon

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I was looking at it a couple of hours ago, but no luck? could it have been taken of or something like that? i do agree though it is an interesting read. I'm hoping to get a raccoon this year, but its sites like this with threads like atuki's and your blog that give you the true insight on raccoons, at least i have a better idea on what i'm letting myself in for :lol2: and what to get i.e. parent reared or hand reared. (just for the record, i'm only looking at getting a parent reared :2thumb


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

THERE IS GOOD REASON WHY THESE HAVE BEEN REMOVED :2thumb:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

RaccoonsRule said:


> THERE IS GOOD REASON WHY THESE HAVE BEEN REMOVED :2thumb:


Which is.......?


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm intrigued too...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

abandonallhope said:


> Which is.......?



well if they've been removed for a good reason i can't see the reason being splattered across the internet. Although i could hazzard a guess, but for obvious reasons i won't be doing it on this thread.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Meko said:


> well if they've been removed for a good reason i can't see the reason being splattered across the internet. Although i could hazzard a guess, but for obvious reasons i won't be doing it on this thread.


This thread will no doubt be gone soon so I want the gossip before it does. 

I can see the arguement for removing it but it also served as a great warning to potential keepers, sure as hell put me off getting one.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

abandonallhope said:


> it also served as a great warning to potential keepers, sure as hell put me off getting one.


I agree it has served a good warning but it hasn't put me of if i'm honest. Just gives me more insight to what i'm getting into.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I requested that both threads be removed. We have a good reason and all will become clear soon.

Im sorry to the people that liked the "worst damage" thread, The mods know why I requested the threads to be removed, maybe in time, if the section mod can clean the thread then we could salvage something from it.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

fantapants said:


> I requested that both threads be removed. We have a good reason and all will become clear soon.
> 
> Im sorry to the people that liked the "worst damage" thread, The mods know why I requested the threads to be removed, maybe in time, if the section mod can clean the thread then we could salvage something from it.


 
Well if you have personal reasons then that should be good enough for everyone, whatevers up or happening etc, I hope things work out ok, get resolved etc.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

abandonallhope said:


> Well if you have personal reasons then that should be good enough for everyone, whatevers up or happening etc, I hope things work out ok, get resolved etc.


Ditto from me :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

BRING BACK OH BRING BACK (THink MUSIC) BRING BACK ATUKI TO ME TO ME! TO ME! LA DI DA ECT, WANT IT BACK!:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Fantapants has explained. Please take further enquiries to pm.


----------

